# WANTED: Perception Pirouette S



## Steph5lynn

AlanP said:


> Howdy. I spent many years paddling one of these boats, and I wouldn't mind having one back in my quiver again!
> 
> Hi Allen, I have the proline perception, in pretty good shape too
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan
> Crested Butte, CO


----------



## Stef T

Hi!
I have a Pirouette S that’s yours if you want it. I’m down in Denver and looking to unload before moving. 
Stefanie


----------

